# Gilded Emperor



## Jwf_18 (Dec 26, 2019)

I have a friend that desperately needs a gilded emperor butterfly for her catalog. Would love to be able to get her one as a late Christmas/early birthday present. Will pay plenty of bell for 1. Please let me know if you?re able to help.

Thank you,
Koops
5428-2884-772


----------



## CaramelCookie (Dec 29, 2019)

Is this the one you're looking for? https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Emperor_butterfly
If so, I can help~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is this the one you're looking for? https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Emperor_butterfly
If so, I can help~


----------

